# Our dog passed away ....



## mykittytoodles (Feb 2, 2006)

Our family dog passed away sometime during the night. We all loved her, but she and my husband had a special bond. She truly was his companion and his friend. We always laugh and say that Josey picked my husband. He was throwing our trash out at one of the county dumpster sites, and someone had left four puppies and a moma dog there. The moma dog and three of the puppies wouldnt even come close to my husband, but Josey came right over to him. He petted her and then went back to throwing out the trash. While he was throwing out the trash, he had left the divers door open. When he was done, he got back in the truck, and there was a little passenger in the seat next to him, our Josey! She has been with us for eight years, and she will be missed dearly.

R.I.P. Josey ....

Our sweet Josey: May 1999-July 19, 2007


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  

That was such a cute story! It sounds like she had a wonderful life full of love! Rest In Peace, sweet Josey.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

RIP Sweet Josey! :angel


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm so sorry! Please send our sympathies to your husband.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I am so sorry that you lost your precious Josey. Hugs to you, and especially your hubby for losing a good friend.


----------



## mykittytoodles (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your kind replies. My DH and I appreciate them so much!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Giant hugs, what a beautiful girl! RIP Josey!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Aww, Josey was lovely. What a wonderful story of how she came to you! 

I'm so sorry you and your husband have lost this special friend. I'm sure you have many fond memories of her that will make you smile again once the heartache eases. Many hugs and all the best to you both.

RIP Josey :angel


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Josey was a beautiful dog, with a lovely expression. It's so terribly hard to lose such a wonderful friend and family member. I feel certain that Josey has been welcomed to heaven. God bless you and your husband.


----------



## mykittytoodles (Feb 2, 2006)

Aww, thank you all so much. Its funny sometime how you dont realize just how much someone is a part of your life until they are no longer here. I was hanging out my towels on the line this afternoon, and I would always talk to her while I was doing that, and everytime I have pulled in the driveway today, I have looked for her in her pen.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwww... so sorry to hear about Josey. What a beautiful dog... RIP Sweet Josey..... :angel


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That was such a sweet story about Josey, she really did pick your husband. I'm sorry to hear she passed, RIP Josey


----------

